
Show HN: An online interactive Kubernetes playground - xetorthio
http://play-with-k8s.com
======
elliottcarlson
[https://www.katacoda.com/learn](https://www.katacoda.com/learn) is a pretty
great site, that also has a "playground" mode for Kubernetes available (as
well as others)

~~~
marcosnils
I've tried the katacoda kubeadm tutorial but it didn't work for me

~~~
alexellisuk
I can access the 'playground' exercise, but you have to sign up to the site to
access the other tutorials.

~~~
ben_hall
True, but it's a free signup and we don't send unwanted emails...

~~~
alexellisuk
I can understand why you'd want to do this, but it would be great if it was
optional.

------
kuschku
If anyone wonders why it just shows a blank page, the error code is:

    
    
        503 Service Unavailable: Back-end server is at capacity
    

TL;DR: We’ve slashdotted it.

~~~
xetorthio
Done. Should be working now.

~~~
SparkyMcUnicorn
You might want to put this behind kubernetes so you can scale it easier...
It's down again.

~~~
xetorthio
Hahaha, good one! :)

------
sriram_iyengar
[http://labs.play-with-k8s.com](http://labs.play-with-k8s.com) is not opening.

~~~
xetorthio
Yeah. Too much traffic in a short period of time. Sorry about that.

~~~
whatnotests
Will return later!

~~~
marcosnils
Thx, we appreciate the patience!.

------
alexellisuk
As several people have mentioned already - Ben Hall is doing great work.

I'm happy to see this Kubernetes playground because it's an open-source
alternative.

------
bogomipz
This isn't working for me. The only thing that works for me is reCaptcha. Then
it times out. Hug of death maybe?

------
dijit
Related: Anyone got a guide for deploying kubernetes on hardware I would have
at home? a full cluster, not minikube.

~~~
alexellisuk
Yes - this has been doing fairly well and uses kubeadm on Ubuntu -
[https://blog.alexellis.io/kubernetes-
in-10-minutes/](https://blog.alexellis.io/kubernetes-in-10-minutes/)

~~~
drdaeman
I used to also recommend kubeadm, but then I recognized there is no HA
whatsoever (and what's the point of a cluster that dies with the master?)

Issue to track:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kubeadm/issues/261](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubeadm/issues/261)
and
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/pull/44793](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/pull/44793)

------
jdoliner
This is cool but I'm a bit unsure how to actually use this. Kubectl doesn't
seem to be able to connect to the server from within the terminal. It just
gets: `The connection to the server localhost:8080 was refused - did you
specify the right host or port?`

~~~
xetorthio
It should work if you are on the master node

------
ekevjn
I have no idea about Kubernetes, all i did is copy/paste. Any good resources?

~~~
ben_hall
Take a look at
[https://www.katacoda.com/courses/kubernetes/](https://www.katacoda.com/courses/kubernetes/)
and the official Kubernetes interactive bootcamp that Katacoda also powers at
[https://kubernetes.io/docs/tutorials/kubernetes-
basics/](https://kubernetes.io/docs/tutorials/kubernetes-basics/)

We'd love to hear your feedback.

------
andred14
broken

------
tekkk
Why you are not serving the site in S3 bucket? :] Or does it have some fancy
server side functionality?

~~~
tekkk
Now that I was finally able to load the site I must say I'd have liked to have
had some basic tutorials to help me get started. It might haven't been in the
scope of this site but surely it would have been nice. Also the recaptcha is
just a kick in the balls when it starts asking to pick the right squares. I'd
have been happy to sign in with G+ just to skip it.

~~~
marcosnils
Hi, thanks for the feedback. We're planning to add some basic tutorials soon
like ([http://training.play-with-docker.com](http://training.play-with-
docker.com)). We'd need the help from the community though as it's hard for us
to grow an OS project by ourselves. Regarding the login thing, we're also
working on that aspect. Expect some updates soon.

